# Vid from Down South Offroad park - Crosby, Texas



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

having a little fun in one of the back sand pits


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ya, you got a little mud...right there...haha
love the determination


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

Big D said:


> ya, you got a little mud...right there...haha
> love the determination


Well I couldn't give after I got stuck the first time. . . I heard everyone laughing


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

kind of funny how that works


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That was a great video  Especially from about 2min on... Lost track of you about then though  lol


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> That was a great video  Especially from about 2min on... Lost track of you about then though  lol


hell . . . they're 13 or 14


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

TooTall said:


> hell . . . they're 13 or 14


Same thing i figured, lol Jailbait:34:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice vid, I havnt been to DSO yet but my little brother goes all the time. I'm more partial to the old side. We need to hook up and make a ride sometime. 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

tx_brute_rider said:


> Same thing i figured, lol Jailbait:34:


OUCH. What ya'll feeding them down there! 14yr old girls should NOT look 18. lol Good thing Im married. Will keep me out of trouble.


----------



## TooTall (May 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Nice vid, I havnt been to DSO yet but my little brother goes all the time. I'm more partial to the old side. We need to hook up and make a ride sometime.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


 We hit up Melanie's (the $5 dollar hole) over the holiday a few times. It was pretty nasty in some areas. I'll post up the next time we all head out.


Polaris425 said:


> OUCH. What ya'll feeding them down there! 14yr old girls should NOT look 18. lol Good thing Im married. Will keep me out of trouble.


I have no idea who they were . . . we just rolled up on that crew


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.

@ P....thats just how it is down here, you gotta ask for ID before anything else lmao! Those were actually some of more underdeveloped young girls right there, I know several that hang out with my little sis that I can't believe their age, and I know them!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol.. well it was just the redhead that caught my attention. Im a sucker for a red head. I knew she looked a little young but... not THAT young. 

They grow some like that here in Bama as well. Ive had to walk away a few times after finding out ages.


----------

